# Animas Whitewater Park Benefit



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Come join us and Durango Whitewater for the Animas River Whitewater Park benefit. Due to budget cuts, our new whitewater park has once again been pushed back, this time until 2013. Durango Whitewater has been granted permission by the city to do maintenance on the existing river features to preserve the park until the future completion of the new features.

We need your help to raise enough funding to complete the maintenance this winter and ensure quality features for the next two seasons. *So come join us on Saturday, Oct. 16th, 6pm at the Summit on the corner of College and Main Ave in Durango.* There will be door prizes, a silent auction, live music and of course everybody's favorite: beer. See you there!


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

come on people,chime in!


----------



## dtownboater (May 13, 2008)

can do, thanks for the info


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

Tough climate to raise funds to move rocks....Don't get me wrong, I completly understand that this project has been in the works and approved for years now and 
I support the cause....Love seeing the guard get a training opportunity as well....

...BUT- remember the snowcat at Chapman fiasco last winter? How about the push back on the new ped trails along Florida? I just had to highlight the timing and challenges that face the boating community as we try to raise money for improvements to the park.

With props 60, 61 and 101 and a local mill levy all being aggresivly debated and contested, 2013 seems like an ambitious timeline for new park features. How about the ability to lend sweat equity to the cause? I'm sure there's liability concerns on the city's end of things but what involvement can the boating community have besides reaching for the checkbook? Can we rally and move some rocks? 

Questions-

@4corners- What's the updated price tag for the project?
-How much funding have local outfitters earmarked/promised/donated to 
the effort?


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

All we need is 5 k for maintenance(5 tracko days) to spruce up the park. should"nt be a problem.Bring your check book.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

boulders are in motion...here is a snippet from the most recent government live line

"
In Durango, Detachment 2 engineers are moving large boulders from the Glacier Club to a staging area near Whitewater Park. The boulders will be placed into the Animas River as part of a future recreation area for whitewater enthusiasts.

"We are very thankful for ... the National Guard's assistance to move boulders to the site of the future whitewater park. We were at a stopping point, but this assistance has allowed the City of Durango to move forward with the project," said Cathy Metz, director of the city's Parks and Recreation Department. "Whitewater recreation in Durango brings in an estimated $19 million a year in revenue, and is a wonderful activity in which people from all over Colorado and the nation appreciate the beauty of the Animas River and this area."
"


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

In contribution to the Durango White Water Park Benefit on the 16th:

Upriver/Downriver Race
Thursday, October 14th, 5:30
32nd St. Put-in

$25 entry fee. All proceeds to be donated in race-winner's name to Durango White Water park fund

Adult Course: Upstream about 1-2 miles around buoy, then downstream to finish at 32nd st. All boats and craft invited, SUP class possible

Kid's Course: TBD on interest

For More info check out Durango downriver on Facebook

or call me at nine 7 zero 90 three 44 seven 2

Steve


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

come on out.good times will be had.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Race Update:

The course and the buoys are set for Thursday's race at 5:30. Due to some sand bar and darkness concerns, I shortened the course from 32nd st. put-in to the Condos on river right about 1 mile up.
There is a buoy (gallon milk carton) anchored in the large eddy on the river bend, hopefully no one will move it.
I also set a buoy for the kid's race in the eddy above Kent Ford's house, visible from the put-in. If your kid is going to race please have them here promptly at 5:30 so we can do their race before the adult's.

If anyone needs a boat or SUP, I have a wavehopper, glass slalom boat and (2) SUPs available for use. Please contact me to reserve or any questions:

Steve Ward
970.903.4472
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I heard Cora crushed everyone in the race. What happened to the young guns down there?


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

All that medical weed keepin everyone at bay!


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Yah Mut,

Andy is the Downriver National champion, not sure how many years running. He kills it. You should have come down to show us how it is done.

Steve.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Next year.... I'm sure I'll give Andy a run for his money in my super star!

Now, if there is a beer drinking shit talking contest, I'm a real contender.

How much did you guys raise? Enough for the improvements?


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Aaron would have a better idea of the total, but yes I believe so. And as far as boats go, you can borrow mine for next years race, it's the same make and model as Andy's.. I've got no excuses.

Steve.


----------

